# Shrimp ID



## patrice (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello, 
does someone know what shrimp this is?



Thx


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like a Singapore Wood/Flower shrimp (_Atyopsis moluccensis_).

HTH


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Am I missing something


----------



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

hey

kind of looks like a wood shrimp but a little dis coloured on the underside.

so my guess is a singapore wood shrimp with a nutrient deficientcy.

newt


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Farbeit for me to disagree with wilson 

but I think its actually a Cardina species. I bought some of these from Harold about two years ago.

They are very similar to woodshrimp except for their hands, which look like those of amano shrimp, simply a pincer, whereas wood shrimp have three pronged fan type hands designed to collect particles of food.

If you can see it when it sticks its hands out (Otherwise they are tucked away and very similar) you will know what family its from

then you can google 'cardina' or otherwise and narrow down the species.


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like Malaysian/Rainbow Shrimp. Their colours can change from Bright Blue, Rust Red to Dark Brown, Deep Yellow/Tan.


----------

